# Der Zwerg vom Zwerg wächst, jetzt geht's ans 24er - Cube Team 240



## Zwerg291082 (26. August 2018)

Moin, nachdem mein Zwerg jetzt seit zwei Jahren auf seinem 20er Corratec Kidbow rumfährt, ist es im Frühjahr Zeit für ein 24er. Auch wenn wir gerne wieder ein Bow gehabt hätten, ist es jetzt ein Cube Team 240 geworden. Dem Zwerg gefällt es und das ist die Hauptsache.





So wie es da hängt, wiegt es ca. 12,5Kg, aber das dürfte ja hier bekannt sein.

Hab den Rahmen jetzt soweit nackig gemacht, für das Tretlager hab ich natürlich kein Werkzeug

Mit Tretlager, Steuersatzschalen und Schrauben von den Bremsen wiegt das Ding knapp 2100gr, weiß jemand was der Rahmen alleine wiegt? Das ist jedenfalls schonmal ein Fortschritt, das Bow wiegt stolze 2600gr, nackig
Am Hinterrad hängt eine MF-TZ21, das ist doch eine normale Kassette und kein Schraubkranz, oder? Mein Werkzeug passt auch hier nicht
(Tante Google hat mir geradeerzählt, dass das ein Schraubkranz ist. Na hurra, dann muss ich einspeichen lernen, wwr lesen kann ist im Vorteil)

Gabel soll eine Starre werden, sollte jemand was im Angebot haben, würde ich mich freuen. Sonst suche ich bei Kaniabikes.

Jetzt freue ich mich auf's basteln und Teile zusammen suchen.

Gruß, Anna


----------



## kc85 (26. August 2018)

Schon mal MF-TZ21 gegoogelt? Natürlich ist das ein Schraubkranz.

kc85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zwerg291082 (26. August 2018)

Ja, gerade eben. Hatte es in der Zwischenzeit oben eingefügt. So ein Mist, aber ich hatte es befürchtet.


----------



## Linipupini (27. August 2018)

Moin, hoffe du hast für die Möre nicht so viel bezahlt?
Gebrauchen kann man davon wirklich nur den Rahmen. Tretlagerschalen gehen auch mit ner Rohrzange und Lappen ganz gut raus.
Alle anderen Anbauteile sind bei dem Teil sackeschwer. Kaniabikes.com ist dir ja bekannt wenn es um 1-fach Kurbel und Froggabeln geht. 
Viel Spaß beim Aufbau 
Michael


----------



## Zwerg291082 (27. August 2018)

Moin, ich muss mir mal in Ruhe Gedanken darüber machen. Ägere mich noch über meinen Blackout bei dem Schraubkranz.

Bezahlt hab ich 65€, und bin eigentlich ganz froh, dass ich was unter hundert bekommen hab. Alles was, in näherer Umgebung, drunter war, war wirklich reif für die Schrottkiste. Oder es war doch kein 24er, das hatten wir auch.

Tretlager guck ich mir gleich nochmal an. Wenn's nicht geht, muss ich halt zum Radladen um die Ecke.


----------



## Linipupini (27. August 2018)

Zwerg291082 schrieb:


> Mit Tretlager, Steuersatzschalen und Schrauben von den Bremsen wiegt das Ding knapp 2100gr, weiß jemand was der Rahmen alleine wiegt? Das ist jedenfalls schonmal ein Fortschritt, das Bow wiegt stolze 2600gr, nackig


Der wird deutlich drunter liegen, bitte nicht vergessen, dass das 20er Kidsbow ein Stahlrahmen hatte! dies hier ist ein Alurahmen.
Das Innenlager wird um die 300gr. wiegen, wenn nicht noch mehr.


----------



## KIV (27. August 2018)

Die Basis ist wirklich lausig. Warum verscheuerst Du das Teil nicht einfach wieder und kaufst ein gebrauchtes Kubike, Kaniabike,...?
Ich meine okay, im Vergleich zum schweren Corratec mit dem extrahohen Tretlager ist das Cube schon richtig toll. Aber es braucht echt ne Menge Arbeit und auch die Teile gibts nicht geschenkt... Btw: Ob der Zustand der Felge noch eine neue Nabe rechtfertigt?


----------



## Linipupini (27. August 2018)

KIV schrieb:


> Die Basis ist wirklich lausig. Warum verscheuerst Du das Teil nicht einfach wieder und kaufst ein gebrauchtes Kubike, Kaniabike,...?


weil sie Klassiker Liebhaberin ist!
Die Basis ( Rahmen) ist nicht unbedingt lausig, nur nicht so optimal wie anderen Verdächtigen, Cube ist halt nicht Cube!
evtl. hab ich sie damit angesteckt, weil ich eins fürn 10er geschossen habe was aber ganz andere Qualität hat und super leicht.


----------



## Zwerg291082 (27. August 2018)

Also, erstens ich bastel gerne, ohne basteln find ich doof. Der einzige Grund warum mein Mann ein Fahrrad besitzt, ist weil ich was zum basteln haben wollte. Ich hab selber drei fahrbereite Räder, mehr brauche ich nicht. 

Zweitens hat mein Sohn Mitspracherecht und ihm gefällt das Ding. Warum soll ich ihm ein Kania, Frog oder Kubike kaufen, wenn er das nicht will. Ich habe in dem Alter ein Citybike in pink und lila bekommen, obwohl ich ein Mountainbike in blau haben wollte. An die Entäuschung kann ich mich nach 25 Jahren noch sehr gut erinnern. Muss ich meinem Sohn nicht antun.
Mein Sohn hat Spaß daran, wenn er die Farben von Zughüllen, Griffen etc. selber aussuchen darf. Das Fahrrad muss dem Kurzen gefallen, sonst hat das alles keinen Sinn.

Und ganz nebenbei hab ich die Hoffnung, dass ein verschrammtes Cube ohne Federgabel nicht ganz so schnell ein Opfer von spontaner Eigentumsübertragung wird, wie die oben genannten. Wobei ich natürlich schon weiß, dass man davor nie sicher ist.


----------



## Linipupini (27. August 2018)

Du machst alles richtig, weiter so


----------



## Zwerg291082 (27. August 2018)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung was ein Laufradsatz aus einem Ghost Powerkid mit 8-fach Kassette wiegt?

Edit: der Verkäufer wiegt mir mal einen Laufradsatz und er würde ihn sogar versenden, obwohl er das eigentlich ausgeschlossen hat. Morgen weiß ich mehr, vielleicht hab ich ja Glück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linipupini (28. August 2018)

Wie wäre es denn damit:

https://www.taylor-wheels.de/laufra...l-hinterrad-alu-fuer-hg-kassettenkranz-silber

https://www.taylor-wheels.de/laufra...e-x-plorer-shimano-tourney-tx500-7-10-schwarz


----------



## Zwerg291082 (28. August 2018)

Danke

Das erste wäre ja noch akzeptabel. Über das zweite war ich auch schon gestolpert, aber 1,3kg ist heftig, und wahrscheinlich schwere als der Schraubkranzmist.

Ich hab leider keinen Vergleichswert für 24". Am Corratec hat der LRS 1,55kg gewogen, aber war ja nur 20".
Beim Cube komme ich auf ca. 2,3kg inkl. Schraubkranz (gerechnet, war zu faul den Reifen vom Hinterrad zu pflücken)


----------



## Linipupini (28. August 2018)

Zwerg291082 schrieb:


> war zu faul den Reifen vom Hinterrad zu pflücken


solltest du aber mal tun, allein der wiegt bestimmt zwischen 700/900 gr.!!


----------



## Zwerg291082 (28. August 2018)

Also wiegen die Reifen und Schläuche, bis auf wenige Gramm, vorne und hinten das gleiche.

Tretlager ist auch raus, wiegt 340gr


----------



## Zwerg291082 (28. August 2018)

Hier mal die Gewichte (handschriftlich) im Vergleich zum Corratec-Geraffel


----------



## Zwerg291082 (29. August 2018)

So, das Tretlager ist raus, der Rahmen wiegt knappe 1700g. Das ist nicht besonders leicht, aber damit lässt sich arbeiten. Jetzt muss ich mir Gedanken zum Aufbau machen und dann auf Teilesuche gehen.

Als erstes brauche ich mal eine* Gabel*, hab jetzt mal zwei gefunden
https://www.kaniabikes.com/zubehoer/zubehoer-24-zoller/kania-starrgabel-24-federgabelmass/69?c=45
https://www.kubikes.de/kubikes_shop/Fahrradteile/Rahmen---Gabel/Starrgabel-KUbikes-24-Aluminium.html
gibt es da sonst noch Alternativen? Sonst wird es wohl die Schwarze.

*Steuersatz *kann ich eigentlich den originalen verwenden, hat aber Lagerschalen aus Stahl. Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass sich für die paar Gramm ein neuer aus Alu lohnt.

*Kurbel*
Da gibt es auch zwei mögliche Kandidaten
https://www.kaniabikes.com/zubehoer/zubehoer-14-zoller/kurbel-1-fach/73?number=kurbellei127&c=45
https://www.kubikes.de/kubikes_shop...rbelgarnitur-fuer-KUbikes-20-127-mm-32-Z.html

Beim *Schaltwerk,Schalthebel und Kassette *hab ich noch keinen Plan, am Corratec hatte ich ja ein altes Shimano 105 Schaltwerk eingebaut und einen 7-Fach Rapidfire. Hatte diesmal an 1*9 gedacht, wieder mit Rapidfire. Drehgriffe mag er nicht. Sollte aber kein Problem sein, da was aufzutreiben.

*Pedale *wandern wieder die vom Corratec mit, die waren auch schon am Puky. Wiegen 250g und Patrick kommt damit gut zurecht.
*Tretlager *nehme ich wieder ein Neco
*Bremsen *und *Bremshebel *nehme ich erstmal die Vorhandenen, neue wären entweder nicht leichter oder sauteuer.
*Lenker *und *Vorbau *wird sich bestimmt was ordentliches finden lassen; *Sattelstütze *hab ich sowohl in Silber, als auch in schwarz hier liegen, beide relativ leicht; *Griffe *hatte der Vorbesitzer neue dran gemacht, die Dinger sind leicht und die Farbe passt.

Zum *LRS *mach ich mir dann mal in Ruhe Gedanken, aber auch dieses Problem lässt sich lösen. Bekomme jetzt erstmal für ein paar Euro einen Gebrauchten (wahrscheinlich sackschwer, aber mit richtigem 8-fach Freilauf). Der bleibt dann später in Reserve hier liegen, falls er sich mal ne Acht fährt, das Rad wird ab nächstem Schuljahr täglich gebraucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linipupini (29. August 2018)

Zwerg291082 schrieb:


> Als erstes brauche ich mal eine* Gabel*


Nimm die:
https://www.kaniabikes.com/zubehoer...-frog-16-26-zoll/44?number=frogfork24blk&c=45

Kurbel würde ich dir, die, empfehlen, dazu je nach Gusto ein Narrow wide Kettenblatt:
https://www.kaniabikes.com/zubehoer/zubehoer-14-zoller/tretkurbel-rotor-bcd-104-einfach/143?c=45

alles andere bei ebay, evtl. beim gleichen Anbieter, wegen dem Porto, oder was ich auch noch empfehlen kann ist:
https://www.cnc-bike.de/

Viel Spaß
Michael


----------



## Zwerg291082 (29. August 2018)

Die Gabel ist doch zu kurz, oder? Und für teilintegrierte Steuersätze. Im Cube war eine Federgabel mit ca. 400mm Einbauhöhe

Kurbel sieht gut aus, merke ich mir.

Hab hier auch noch mein Stevens mit 9-fach Schaltung, vielleicht baue ich das auch nochmal um. Ich würde selber gerne mal 1*11 fahren. Muss ich mir mal überlegen und durchrechnen


----------



## kc85 (29. August 2018)

Bei der Gabel gefällt mir die Kubikes besser. Wir fahren am 24er ja noch die 26er Mosso mit DIY-Bremsadapter, wobei das preislich nur wenig günstiger ist, dafür aber etwas leichter.

Bei der Kurbel würde ich mir gut überlegen, ob ich die 127er oder die 140er nehme. Wir fahren die 140er. Das passt ganz gut, bevor man mit ca. 1,50m auf ein kleines 26er umsteigt. Die 127er wäre dann schon arg kurz.

Bei Vorbau und Lenker könnte man auf die bewährte Kombi aus KCNC FlyRide in 50mm und KCNC Rampant setzen. Leicht und noch bezahlbar.

Beim LRS hätte ich gesagt: Alte Nabe raus und hinten einen Novatec-Universal (Sspann 32L) verbaut (haben wir auch so gemacht). Die passt wahrscheinlich 1:1. Leider ist die Nabe momentan kaum zu bekommen, schon gar nicht in schwarz.

Insgesamt sollte man am Ende bei gut 9,5kg rauskommen ohne es finanziell zu übertreiben. Wir haben bei einem ähnlichen Projekt 300 EUR ausgegeben um das 24er Haibike von 13,4kg auf (fahrfertige) 9,7kg runterzuhungern.

kc85


----------



## Zwerg291082 (29. August 2018)

Ja, das mit der Kurbel leuchtet mir ein. Der Junge Mann ist zur Zeit 126cm lang, für die letzten 25cm hat er vier Jahre gebraucht. Am 20er hat er die 114mm Kurbel.
Hab damals den Rat bekommen, eher die Kürzere zu nehmen.
Ich würde aber auch in den sauren Apfel beißen und, wenn es nötig ist, die Kurbel nochmal tauschen. 

Nabe tauschen wäre natürlich eine Möglichkeit, aber ich kann nicht einspeichen und mir fehlt auch die Geduld dazu. Vielleicht versuche ich das aber mal, Räder zum üben liegen genug im Keller.


----------



## Linipupini (29. August 2018)

Zwerg291082 schrieb:


> Die Gabel ist doch zu kurz, oder? Und für teilintegrierte Steuersätze. Im Cube war eine Federgabel mit ca. 400mm Einbauhöhe


Wiso zu kurz? Federgabeln bauen doch immer etwas höher, positiver Nebeneffekt ist, dass sich das Tretlager etwas absenkt. Wenn dir der Knubbel oben nicht gefällt einfach abschleifen auf Steuersatzschalenniveau, hab ich auch schon gemacht. Die Farbe passt meist doch nicht und du musst dann noch mal mit der Dose drüber.



kc85 schrieb:


> Beim LRS hätte ich gesagt: Alte Nabe raus und hinten einen Novatec-Universal (Sspann 32L) verbaut (haben wir auch so gemacht). Die passt wahrscheinlich 1:1. Leider ist die Nabe momentan kaum zu bekommen, schon gar nicht in schwarz.


So hätte ich es auch gemacht, kannst ja auch versuchen ne Shimano LX in grau, oder was anderes zu bekommen, die gibt's günstig und 9-fach geht auch. die 30gr. schwerer fällt eh nicht ins Gewicht.
Das Einspeichen ist kein Hexenwerk!



kc85 schrieb:


> Bei der Kurbel würde ich mir gut überlegen, ob ich die 127er oder die 140er nehme.


Ich würde natürlich auch ne 140mm Kurbel nehmen, ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## Zwerg291082 (29. August 2018)

Mein Sohn hätte gerne eine giftgrüne Gabel

Ich stehe ja total auf giftgrün, aber in dem Rahmen? Naja, er muss ja damit fahren.

Aber: die kürzere Gabel senkt ja nicht nur das Tretlager ab, da verändert sich doch eigentlich die ganze Bikegeo? Das wären immerhin fast 4cm.

Hab im Laufe der letzten Woche hier bei den Kinderbikes was darüber gelesen und finde es nicht mehr. Waren, glaub ich, auch 4cm. Keine Ahnung, ob es ein 20er oder 24er war.

Ich stecke das gleich nochmal grob zusammen und versuche mal ein vernünftiges Bild zu machen.


----------



## Silberrücken (29. August 2018)

Kleiner 24er Rahmen hat in der Regel starre Gabeln mit einer EBH von 385 MM roundabout. Frag mal Herrn Fischer nach einer passenden ...... ehemals Kania und jetzt Pyro- siehe: die Fotos unter Julias 24er mit der Starrgabel.


----------



## Zwerg291082 (29. August 2018)

Ok, sieht so aus, als ob der Lenkwinkel ruhig etwas steiler kann. Das hätte ich mir auch vorm zerlegen genauer angucken und fotografieren können


 

Also Kania ist jetzt Pyro? Es gibt aber beide Internetseiten? Bei Pyro finde ich allerdings keine Teile, nur komplette Fahrräder. Hatte diese Woche schon versucht bei Kania anzurufen, das könnte erklären, warum da keiner rangeht.
Auf der Suche nach diesem Herrn Fischer, von dem hier oft geschrieben wird, war ich dann über Pyro gestolpert. 
Bei Kania steht ein Herr Vogel im Impressum


----------



## Silberrücken (29. August 2018)

Du musst dort anrufen. Frag Herrn Fischer, ob er eine Gabel für ein kleines 24er übrig hat. Brauchst ihm nicht sagen, dass sie für ein Cube sein soll. Er schickt dir, was er erübrigen kann. Ich habe bei ihm mal ein Rahmenset gekauft. Alles am Telefon geregelt.  Danach hat er mir alles verkauft, was ich brauchte.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (30. August 2018)

Zwerg291082 schrieb:


> Moin, nachdem mein Zwerg jetzt seit zwei Jahren auf seinem 20er Corratec Kidbow rumfährt, ist es im Frühjahr Zeit für ein 24er. Auch wenn wir gerne wieder ein Bow gehabt hätten, ist es jetzt ein Cube Team 240 geworden. Dem Zwerg gefällt es und das ist die Hauptsache.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 766483
> So wie es da hängt, wiegt es ca. 12,5Kg, aber das dürfte ja hier bekannt sein.
> ...


Sieht so aus, als hättest Du noch die originalen Kenda Reifen, 24 x 1,95 drauf, richtig? Da wiegt einer 750 Gramm. So viel, wie mein Conti Protection 29x2,4...
Tipp: Zwei Schwalbe Rocket Ron 24x2,1. Wiegt einer 430 Gram ca. Schon mal 600 Gramm gespart.
Ich hab dann meiner Tochter noch meine alten XT Naben mit Sapim Doppeldickendspeichen und Federleicht Felgen spendiert. Jetzt wiegt das Bike ca. 11,2 Kilo. Mit Original Suntour Federgabel und vorn 3-fach (original Kurbel), hinten XT 9- fach.
Hat mich ca. 200 Euro gekostet, inklusive Speichenkontrolle beim Shop (ich hab's grob eingespeicht, dann hat der Mann im Shop in 10 Minuten das Rad perfekt zentriert).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zwerg291082 (30. August 2018)

Auf der ersten Seite ist eine Liste mit den einzelnen Gewichten, Reifen waren je 540g.

Morgen, spätestens übermorgen, trudelt hier ein LRS ein. Der wird nicht leicht sein, aber ich kann damit erstmal aufbauen und ganz in Ruhe nach was leichterem suchen. War nicht teuer und bleibt später in Reserve hier liegen.
Der Verkäufer hat mir den leider nur mit Reifen, Schläuchen, Felgenband, Kassette und Schnellspannern gewogen, das waren stolze 4kg. Das ist jetzt etwas Glücksspiel.

Reifen muss ich mal sehen, vielleicht auch Rocket Ron, oder wieder Moe Joe (wenn er sich auftreiben lässt). Aber die Entscheidung ist noch nicht gefallen, deshalb kaufe ich jetzt noch keine. (Hier werden ja welche angeboten)

Bei Pyro-Bikes hab ich heute angerufen, jetzt warte ich auf Antwort.


----------



## Zwerg291082 (1. September 2018)

Hurra, hurra, die Post war da

Wie schon oben erwähnt, kannte ich nur das Gesammtgewicht vom bestellten LRS, also mit Reifen, Schlauch, Kassette usw. Das ganze mit ner Kofferwaage gewogen.

Also erstmal alles so wie es ist auf die Waage und festgestellt, dass der Krempel wirklich sackschwer ist. Dazu war im Hinterrad noch nicht mal mehr ein Schlauch.

Vorne 1634g





Hinten 2211g




Das sind schonmal 200g weniger, als angegeben. Also erstmal strippen die Dinger und auf ein Wunder hoffen.

Hinten Reifen und Felgenband weg, Schlauch gab es ja schon nicht mehr



1420g, kleine positive Überraschung

Und nackisch



Genau 1000g. Das ist nicht leicht, aber deutlich leichter als ich erwartet hab.

Vorne nach dem Striptease



763g, genau 100g weniger, als das Originale

Macht zusammen 1763g, damit kann man anfangen zu arbeiten.

Einziges Problem ist das hier



Hätte mir der Verkäufer auch sagen können.

Also muss ich doch noch mit den Speichen spielen. Kann ja nicht alles klappen


----------



## Linipupini (1. September 2018)

Ich will ja nicht meckern, aber das hättest du mit dem Taylor HR auch hinbekommen, wahrscheinlich gewichtsmäßig auch leichter und wohl günstiger und..... neu!
Jetzt haste 2 so schwere abgegrenzte LRS herumliegen  und das Hinterrad mit den Speichen ist durch!
Für mich ein wenig unverständlich.


----------



## Zwerg291082 (1. September 2018)

Hm, nee, dafür hätte ich bei Taylor Wheels nicht mal ein Vorderrad bekommen. Und nur mit dem Hinterrad wäre es insgesamt schwerer gewesen. Dann hätte ich 1040g+863g (Angabe von TW + original Rad)
Mit den Speichen ist doof, konnte ich auf den Fotos nicht sehen und der Verkäufer hat nix gesagt.

Ich hab auch relativ lange gezögert und hatte erst schon abgesagt. Hab ihn dann doch genommen, weil ich noch was billiges in Reserve haben will. Ab nächstem Schuljahr ist das Rad im täglichen Einsatz.

Ich kann damit jetzt erstmal aufbauen, Speichen muss ich halt tauschen. Aber die einfachen Kosten ja nicht viel, beim neu zentrieren kann mir vielleicht mein Bruder helfen.

P.S. rumliegen hab ich dann trotzdem nur einen, der andere ist wegen dem Schraubkranz ja gar nicht brauchbar. Mal sehen, ob ich den noch für ein paar Euro loswerde oder ob ich ihn gleich in die Schrottkiste werfen kann


----------



## Linipupini (1. September 2018)

Ich weiß gar nicht, warum um den Schraubkranz so ein Bremborium gemacht wird? Wenn man sich nicht so ein hochpreisiges 20/24er aufbaut, reicht das allemal,  da es da auch 8/9-fach Schraubkkränze gibt!


----------



## Zwerg291082 (1. September 2018)

Linipupini schrieb:


> da es da auch 8/9-fach Schraubkkränze gibt!



Hab das jetzt mal versucht zu googlen, aber nix eindeutiges gefunden.
Kann man einen 7-fach Schraubkranz so einfach durch einen 8/9-fachen ersetzen? Auf einen alten 7-fach Freilauf kann ich ja auch keine 8-fach (oder mehr) Kassette draufpacken.

Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand den TZ-21 gewogen? 
Ich kann ihn ja, mangels passendem Werkzeug, nicht vom Rad trennen.


----------



## kc85 (2. September 2018)

Der MF-TZ21 wiegt wohl ca. 432g. Sollte hinkommen, den MF-TZ31 (Megarange) habe ich mit 483g gewogen.

Die am Markt erhältlichen 8- oder 9-fach-Schraubkränze sind leider nur von zweifelhafter Langzeitqualität. Da liest man wenig gutes drüber.

kc85


----------



## Linipupini (2. September 2018)

kc85 schrieb:


> Die am Markt erhältlichen 8- oder 9-fach-Schraubkränze sind leider nur von zweifelhafter Langzeitqualität. Da liest man wenig gutes drüber.


Dann musst du auch richtig lesen!
Da hat man über Tandems und Ebikes geschrieben, nicht über Kinderräder! 
Hier treten bei weitem nicht so Kräfte auf
Mann, oder Frau sollten nur schauen, ob das 8/9- fach anders gestufte Ritzelpaket nicht am Rahmen schleift!
Schraubkranz tausch ist die einfachste Möglichkeit günstig z.b. ein altes 20/24" Kidsbike auf 8-fach umzurüsten.
Mal ganz ehrlich, welches Kind braucht z.B. im 20" eine 9/10-fach Schaltung wenn es auf normalen Straßen unterwegs ist?
Keins! Das ist ein Speen der Papas die das wollen und so bauen


----------



## kc85 (2. September 2018)

Keine Angst, ich kann schon richtig lesen. Bei der Kritik an den Teilen geht es bei weitem nicht nur um die (lausige) Belastbarkeit.

kc85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linipupini (2. September 2018)

kc85 schrieb:


> Keine Angst, ich kann schon richtig lesen. Bei der Kritik an den Teilen geht es bei weitem nicht nur um die (lausige) Belastbarkeit.
> 
> kc85


Zeig uns doch mal bitte wo und was du darüber gelesen hast!
Stell mal bitte einen Link bereit stellen,  ich gebe nichts mehr auf frasen. Ich gebe auch nichts auf "ich habe mal gehört"
"Ich kenn jemand, der hat mal von jemand was gehört"


----------



## kc85 (2. September 2018)

Nur mal so als kurzes Beispiel:





Gib einfach mal bei Google 9-fach Schraubkranz und Qualität ein, dann hast Du stundenlang was zu lesen von Geeier, mieser Schaltbarkeit, trockenen Lagern, mahlenden Geräuschen, ... je nach Modell und Hersteller.

kc85


----------



## Zwerg291082 (2. September 2018)

Ich versuche das jetzt mal zusammen zu fassen

*1. Schraubkranz*
Hinterrad Original: 1410g inkl. 7-fach Schraubkranz MF-TZ21
9-fach Schraubkranz hab ich jetzt mal den hier gefunden
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/sunrace-9-fach-schraubkranz-11-32-fuer-e-bikes-482457
Der wird mit 590g angegeben, ist also vermutlich ca. 160g schwerer als der MF-TZ12. Das ergäbe mit meinem Hinterrad ein *Gesamtgewicht von 1570g*. Das Ding kostet 40€ und ob es wirklich gut funktioniert ist nicht so ganz sicher.

*2. Kassette*
Das neue Hinterrad wiegt 1000g, passende Kassette wäre z.B. diese in 11-32
https://www.bike24.de/p196664.html
Dann komme ich auf ein *Gesamtgewicht von 1323g*. Kostet 17€ und es dürfte sicher sein, dass das sehr gut funktionert. Die Kosten für ein paar Speichen kommen in meinem Fall noch dazu, alles zusammen, inkl. LRS, kostet aber sicher nicht mehr, als der obengenannte Schraubkranz
Mir ist vollkommen klar, dass auch die Version mit der Kassette in diesem Fall nicht leicht ist und das es deutlich bessere Laufräder gibt.
*
3. Alles lassen, wie es ist*
Das wäre sicher die günstigste Alternative und hat ein *Gesamtgewicht von 1410g*. Der MF-TZ21 hat 14-28, mein Sohn fährt am 20er 11-28 7-fach, damit kommt er gut zurecht.

Hier mal der Vergleich zwischen 11-28/7 am 20er und 14-28/7 am 24er
http://ritzelrechner.de/?GR=DERS&KB...DERS&KB2=32&RZ2=14,16,18,20,22,24,28&UF2=1900

Und hier der Vergleich zwischen 11-28/7 am 20er umd 11-32/9 am 24er
http://ritzelrechner.de/?GR=DERS&KB...B2=32&RZ2=11,12,14,16,18,21,24,28,32&UF2=1900

Meiner Meinung nach ist die zweite Möglichkeit im Moment die beste, höre mir aber sehr gerne andere Meinungen dazu an.


----------



## Silberrücken (2. September 2018)

Meines Erachtens wäre es das Beste, du kapitalisierst / verscherbelst wieder alles inkl. des Rahmens und fängst noch mal neu und vernünftig von vorne an Anna.


----------



## Linipupini (2. September 2018)

kc85 schrieb:


> Nur mal so als kurzes Beispiel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ebikes sind keine Kidsbikes!


----------



## kc85 (2. September 2018)

@Zwerg291082

Mach mit Variante 2 weiter, die paar Speichen sind schnell getauscht.

kc85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zwerg291082 (2. September 2018)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Meines Erachtens wäre es das Beste, du kapitalisierst / verscherbelst wieder alles inkl. des Rahmens und fängst noch mal neu und vernünftig von vorne an Anna.


Und was ist dann vernünftig?



Linipupini schrieb:


> Ebikes sind keine Kidsbikes!


Wahrscheinlich verbaut den Kram sonst keiner freiwillig

Hier mal die aktuelle Gewichtsliste



Grün ist vorhanden; rot muss ich besorgen, Gewicht kann sich noch ändern; gelb ist da, vielleicht finde ich aber was besseres; blau kommt weg

Fehlt da was (außer das Gewicht von Züge und Hüllen)? Kommt mir jetzt gerade leicht vor, auf beiden Seiten

P.S: bin jetzt bis Mittwoch auf Klassenfahrt, also nicht wundern, wenn ich hier nicht direkt antworte. Da kann ich mir, weit weg von allen Fahrradteilen; Gedanken über die ganze Sache machen. Wenn ich wieder da bin kümmere ich mich auch um die Gabel, hab bisher keine Antwort.


----------



## kc85 (2. September 2018)

Sieht doch nicht so schlecht aus.

Was ist mit Flaschenhalter, Licht und ggf. Tacho?

Versuch erst mal die roten Sachen möglichst günstig zu beschaffen. Bei Lenker, Vorbau und Sattel sind nochmal gute 250g drin. 

kc85


----------



## Zwerg291082 (2. September 2018)

Für einen Flaschenhalter gibt es keine Bohrungen. Wir sind es aber vom Wandern gewohnt die Flasche im/am Rucksack zu haben. 
Licht muss natürlich auch noch her, kommt aber erst ganz zum Schluss und wird nicht immer am Rad sein. 
Tacho hab ich selber auch nicht mehr in Gebrauch, Touren werden mit GPS aufgezeichnet.

Aber hauptsächlich ging es mir um die Teile, die auch vorher am Rad waren, ob ich da was vergessen hab.


----------



## Silberrücken (2. September 2018)

Bloss ein paar Beispiele Anna, die "meiner persönlichen Meinung im Sinne von vernünftig" für ein 24er Kinderbike entsprechen:

Rahmengewicht bis 1. 500 / HT Kurbel und Lager / Gabel bis 600 / Laufräder bis 1350 / etc. pp. + günstig neu & gebraucht dauert halt.


----------



## kc85 (2. September 2018)

Felgenband, Kurbelschrauben? Oder sind die woanders mit drin?


----------



## Zwerg291082 (2. September 2018)

@Silberrücken 
Du wohnst aber auch nah an den richtigen Bergen, oder? Bei uns geht es nicht so weit rauf, komme aus der Nähe von Aachen. So richtig ins Gelände geht's auch nicht, eher Waldautobahn. Und Teile, in den von dir angegebenen Gewichtsklassen, sind mir zu teuer um sie jeden Tag an der Schule abzustellen.

Bis zum nächsten Frühjahr ist ja noch etwas Zeit um Teile zu suchen


----------



## Zwerg291082 (2. September 2018)

@kc85 
Das könnte sein, dass das fehlt. ich suche aber eher so 300-500g. Vielleicht war meine Waage auch einfach nicht genau, hatte 12,5Kg angezeigt


----------



## Silberrücken (2. September 2018)

Zwerg291082 schrieb:


> @Silberrücken
> Du wohnst aber auch nah an den richtigen Bergen, oder? Bei uns geht es nicht so weit rauf, komme aus der Nähe von Aachen. So richtig ins Gelände geht's auch nicht, eher Waldautobahn. Und Teile, in den von dir angegebenen Gewichtsklassen, sind mir zu teuer um sie jeden Tag an der Schule abzustellen.
> 
> Bis zum nächsten Frühjahr ist ja noch etwas Zeit um Teile zu suchen




Er will bestimmt mit dir mal die Rur Richtung Monschau rauffahren usw. Da wäre eine leichte Übersetzung schon angebracht. Ich bin in der Gegend aufgewachsen. Das wichtigste beim Kinderbike ist nun mal niedrigstes Gewicht. Ich baue meinem Enkel sein erstes MTB unter sieben Kilo und unter tausend Tacken auf. Vom Steppenwolf habe ich nur den Rahmen und die Stütze behalten. Alles andere ging in den Schrott inkl. Federgabel natürlich. Nicht, dass sie verschlissen waren. Sie waren vom Gewicht her untauglich und hatten somit keine Daseinsberechtigung für ein Kinderfahrrad.


----------



## Zwerg291082 (2. September 2018)

Ich verstehe was du meinst. Aber sogar mit dem Corratec haben wir es um den Rursee geschafft, ist auch schon zwei Jahre her. Solche Strecken Wandern wir mittlerweile lieber. Der Kurze hat auch schon ganz ordentlich Kraft. Auch wenn das seine Größe nicht vermuten lässt, er ist schon 9.
Übersetzung steht auch noch nicht endgültig fest, ich kann immernoch eine andere Kassette nehmen, ist ja noch nix eingekauft.
Ich hatte eigentlich auf unter 300€ gehofft, das wird eng. Wenn ich die rot markierten Teile (die Gewichte sind da eher großzügig gerechnet)  alle neu kaufen muss, lande ich momentan bei ca. 350€.
Bei den orangen Sachen muss ich teilweise Sachen wiegen, die bei mir verbaut sind. Deshalb steht da noch das ursprüngliche Gewicht. Vielleicht findet sich da noch was leichtes. Dann bekomme ich halt ein schwereres Teil, liegt ja noch bißchen was im Keller.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (3. September 2018)

Zwerg291082 schrieb:


> Ich versuche das jetzt mal zusammen zu fassen
> 
> *1. Schraubkranz*
> Hinterrad Original: 1410g inkl. 7-fach Schraubkranz MF-TZ21
> ...


Tschuldigung, aber ein Neunfach Schraubkranz, der 40 Euro kostet und 590 Gramm wiegt, ist voller Trash.
Ich weiss ja nicht, was Du bisher ausgegeben hast, aber ich würde Dir folgendes empfehlen, wenn Du wirklich Gewicht sparen willst:
- Vorn und hinten XT Nabe kaufen. Ca 70 Euro.
- XT 9-Fach Zahnkranz, ca. 45 Euro. 300 Gramm.
- Felgenringe bei Federleicht, 80 Euro und Sapim, Doppeldickendspeichen, 70 Euro.
- Dann Räder aufbauen lassen, beim Händler hier 36 Euro für beide Räder. Macht ca. 300 Euro gesamt. Und wiegt wenig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zwerg291082 (3. September 2018)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Tschuldigung, aber ein Neunfach Schraubkranz, der 40 Euro kostet und 590 Gramm wiegt, ist voller Trash.




Es wurde vorgeschlagen und es wäre theoretisch möglich, deshalb hab ich es mit aufgelistet. Das heißt nicht, dass ich das so verbaue, vielmehr ist der von dir zitierte Text auch gleichzeitig die Begründung, warum ich das nicht mache.


----------



## Zwerg291082 (18. September 2018)

Nach gut zwei Wochen Pause, muss es hier mal weiter gehen. Nächstes Jahr kurz vor Ostern ist Fahrradprüfung, bis dahin muss ich fertig sein.

Hab mir auch mal Gedanken zum Gewicht gemacht. Ich denke, wenn ich knapp unter 9kg lande ist das voll ok. Das Fahrrad wird jeden Tag bei Wind und Wetter an der Schule draussen abgestellt. Alles andere ist da einfach zu teuer.

Mittlerweile sind ein China-Spider-Sattel (173g ungekürzt) und China-Gummigriffe (63g) in vielen verschiedenen Farben hier eingetrudelt. Hat jemand Bilder von einem gekützten Spider-Sattel von unten?

Jetzt überlege ich noch, ob ich bei der Schaltung wieder auf Shimano setze oder endlich mal SRAM verbaue. Ein kurzes Rennrad-Schaltwerk wird diesmal wohl nicht passen 

Gabel hab ich auch noch keine, bin an Fernwegs verwiesen worden. Bin mir mit der länge aber auch noch nicht so ganz sicher, die Federgabel hatte ja 400mm. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob 4cm weniger die Geo nicht zu stark verändert. die Federgabel lässt sich natürlich nicht weit genug runterdrücken, um mir das mal genauer anzugucken


----------



## Zwerg291082 (21. Februar 2019)

Endlich kann es hier mal weiter gehen und schon tauchen reichlich Probleme auf. War ja klar

Erstmal die gute Nachricht, der Rahmen hat mittlerweile eine matt schwarze Gabel bekommen.



 

Bei den Reifen hatte ich mich für "Rocket Ron" entschieden, leider ist der hinten zu breit. Anfrage für zwei "Mow Joe" läuft.

Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze und Sattel sind unterwegs.

Und dann zu meinem eigentlichen Problem.
Hab jetzt hier die Kurbel von Kubikes testweise mit einem 113er Tretlager verbaut. Hab jetzt eine Kettenline von knapp 40mm. Das erscheint mir doch etwas sehr wenig. Eigentlich müsste dann ein 122 her um eine halbwegs vernünftige Kettenlinie zu bekommen, oder liege ich da ganz falsch?

Und dann suche ich immer noch nach einem 9-fach Schaltwerk, bevorzugt etwas mit kürzerm Käfig als das Acera. Gibt es da Empfehlungen? Oder hat jemand was zu verkaufen?
Neu hab ich jetzt nur ein SRAM X5 Mid Cage gefunden, alles andere ist mir zu teuer. Allerdings brauche ich dafür auch noch einen passenden Schalthebel


----------



## Deleted 347960 (21. Februar 2019)

Zwerg291082 schrieb:


> Endlich kann es hier mal weiter gehen und schon tauchen reichlich Probleme auf. War ja klar
> 
> Erstmal die gute Nachricht, der Rahmen hat mittlerweile eine matt schwarze Gabel bekommen.
> Anhang anzeigen 829419
> ...


Warum kaufst Du nicht einfach was teureres? Machen die 20 Euro den Kohl so fett? Wenn Du dieses hier nimmst, klingt das nicht nur beim verkaufen des Rades gut, sondern du kannst es vielleicht auch an einem folgenden Bike verwenden? Nur so eine Idee von mir. GS ist der mittellange Schaltwerkskäfig: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-xt-9-fach-schaltwerk-rd-m772-gs-28437


----------



## Zwerg291082 (21. Februar 2019)

Das hab ich auch gesehen, liegt im Budget. Kostet so viel wie X5 Schaltwerk und Schalthebel zusammen. Ich habe nur Angst, dass der fette XT-Schriftzug "klau mich!" brüllt. Hätte es gerne etwas unauffälliger.
Das Fahrrad wird ab Sommer jeden Tag an der Schule draussen stehen.

Bei SRAM gefällt mir die Zugführung, hab damit aber null Erfahrung. Das Gewicht spricht eindeutig für das XT


----------



## Zwerg291082 (21. Februar 2019)

https://www.kubikes.de/kubikes_shop...chaltwerk-Microshift-Marvo-XE-Short-Cage.html

Funktioniert das mit Shimano Schalthebeln? Wäre vielleicht auch eine Möglichkeit

Grundsätzlich hab ich auch nichts gegen ein älteres gebrauchtes Schaltwerk. Am 20er leistet ein altes 105er gute Arbeit. Allerdings hat das größte Ritzel jetzt 34 Zähne und nicht mehr 28.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (21. Februar 2019)

Zwerg291082 schrieb:


> Das hab ich auch gesehen, liegt im Budget. Kostet so viel wie X5 Schaltwerk und Schalthebel zusammen. Ich habe nur Angst, dass der fette XT-Schriftzug "klau mich!" brüllt. Hätte es gerne etwas unauffälliger.
> Das Fahrrad wird ab Sommer jeden Tag an der Schule draussen stehen.
> 
> Bei SRAM gefällt mir die Zugführung, hab damit aber null Erfahrung. Das Gewicht spricht eindeutig für das XT


Verstehe nicht, warum mit dem Kultbike zur Schule gefahren wird? Einen Geppel für das tägliche hin- und her findet man doch schon komplett für 40 Euro. Oder geht's da viel hoch und runter, dass man für den Weg ein Topbike braucht? Ich selbst habe beispielsweise ein Bike aus einem älteren Rahmen mit den schon arg benutzten Teilen, die ich aus meinen Edel- und Eisdielenbikes ausgebaut und durch neue ersetzt habe aufgebaut. Das ist mein Arbeitsbike. Ich fände es zwar traurig, wenn man mir es stehlen würde (was an meinem Arbeitsplatz eher unwahrscheinlich ist), aber bei Wind, Wetter und Salzhaufen will ich nicht mein Vintage Specialized ruinieren (siehe Foto), sondern verwende eben das mit den alten Teilen.


----------



## Zwerg291082 (21. Februar 2019)

Ein 24er Cube ist ein Kultbike?
Er soll mit einem halbwegs vernünftigen Rad zur Schule fahren, aber ich versuche es so günstig wie möglich zu halten.

Kinderfahrrad für 40€ kommt garantiert aus'm Baumarkt, jedenfalls in den Kleinanzeigen in meiner näheren Umgebung.

Der Schulweg sind etwa 1,5km mit 40hm


----------



## Linipupini (21. Februar 2019)

An dieses Rad musst du kein teures XT Schaltwerk zu basteln!
Da tut's auch ein Deore, schau mal bei CNC Bikes.
Viel Erfolg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zwerg291082 (21. Februar 2019)

Hm, finde kein Deore mit kurzem Käfig (GS)

Folgende hab ich bisher gefunden:
SRAM X3 (16€)
SRAM X5 (35€)
(+20€ für den Schalthebel)

Shimano XT (55€)
Shimano Sora (25€)
Shimano SLX (gebraucht 20€)

Microshift Marvo (50€)

Wenn jemand weiß welche Schaltwerke es mit kurzem Käfig gibt oder gab, wäre ich froh einen Anhaltspunkt für die Suche zu haben. So weiß ich nicht wonach ich suchen soll, bei gebrauchten steht das leider selten dabei


----------



## Linipupini (22. Februar 2019)

Warum willst du einen kurzen Käfig verbauen?  Die sind selten.
Nimm doch ein ganz normales SW, evtl. musst du die Kassette noch mal wechseln?


----------



## Deleted 347960 (22. Februar 2019)

Zwerg291082 schrieb:


> Ein 24er Cube ist ein Kultbike?
> Er soll mit einem halbwegs vernünftigen Rad zur Schule fahren, aber ich versuche es so günstig wie möglich zu halten.
> 
> Kinderfahrrad für 40€ kommt garantiert aus'm Baumarkt, jedenfalls in den Kleinanzeigen in meiner näheren Umgebung.
> ...


Ich hatte verstanden, Du wolltest ihm ein schönes, spezielles Bike aufbauen, kultig eben. Ob da dann Cube draufsteht ist eigentlich nicht unbedingt schlimm. Meiner Kleinen gefällt ihr Cube Bike jedenfalls und es funktioniert auch sehr gut, mit ein paar leichteren Teilen habe ich's auch auf 11 Kilo gebracht, Magura Bremsen (die ich noch hatte) inklusive, die helfen anständig zu bremsen, ohne dass man blaue Finger kriegt und sowohl sie als auch ich wir fänden das Bike zu schade, um es jeden Tag 1 km zur Schule zu bewegen, wo es dann vielleicht von ein paar gelangweilten kaputt gemacht wird. Ich denke gebraucht findet man auch was anderes als ein Bike vom Baumarkt um 40, vielleicht auch 50 Euro.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (22. Februar 2019)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Warum willst du einen kurzen Käfig verbauen?  Die sind selten.
> Nimm doch ein ganz normales SW, evtl. musst du die Kassette noch mal wechseln?


Am 24er ist ein langer Käfig nicht unbedingt bequem, der ist schon ziemlich nah am Boden. Denke das ist ein guter Grund auf einen mittellangen zu setzen und Zahnkränze 9-Fach 32-11 laufen damit problemlos, auch 34-11 ist kein Problem.


----------



## mwcycles (22. Februar 2019)

Sora ist fürs Geld recht gut, funktioniert problemlos mit 11-32, vermutlich auch mit 11-34, und ht gute Kettenspannung. Microshift Marvo ist ein edles Teil, seinen Preis auf jeden Fall wert, aber vielleicht zu viel des guten für ein Kinderrad? Mit gebrauchten Schaltwerken bin ich immer vorsichtig, da steckt zu oft der Wurm drin!


----------



## Zwerg291082 (23. Februar 2019)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Am 24er ist ein langer Käfig nicht unbedingt bequem, der ist schon ziemlich nah am Boden



Das war auch mein Gedanke, deshalb ist am 20er das alte 105-Schaktwerk verbaut.

Sora wäre dann das günstigste. Mir persönlich gefällt bei SRAM die Zugführung, weil man dann nicht diese blöde Schlaufe hat. Kostet mit Schalthebel ungefähr das doppelte.

Und dann war da ja noch die Sache mit dem Tretlager. Liege ich da mit 122mm richtig. 113mm ergibt eine Kettenline von 40mm.

Wie ist das eigentlich bei einer Carbonsattelstütze mit fett? (ob ich mir damit einen Gefallen getan hab, weiß ich auch noch nicht. Aber leicht ist das Teil)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomsen22 (23. Februar 2019)

> Wie ist das eigentlich bei einer Carbonsattelstütze mit fett? (ob ich mir damit einen Gefallen getan hab, weiß ich auch noch nicht. Aber leicht ist das Teil)



Bei Carbonstützen kein Fett verwenden. Entweder "trocken" einbauen oder spezielle Carbonpaste verwenden. Die erhöht die Reibung zwischen Stütze und Rahmen und man muss die Klemmung nicht so fest anziehen.


----------



## Zwerg291082 (1. März 2019)

Warum mache ich mir eigentlich nen Kopp über die Schaltung. Habe gerade ein Bike mit SRAM-Schaltung im Keller stehen und hab den Kurzen testen lassen, welche Schalthebel ihm besser gefallen. Shimano hat er ja am 20er. Er hat sich für SRAM entschieden. So einfach kann das manchmal sein.

Hatte ein Neco Tretlager bestellt, das Silberne mit Hohlachse. Geliefert wurde mir die billige schwarze Version

Der bestellte Lenker ist auch beim Paketdienst verschollen


----------



## Zwerg291082 (6. März 2019)

So wie es aussieht, kommen morgen die restlichen Teile an.


 

 
Aber Probesitzen geht schon mal


----------



## kc85 (6. März 2019)

Sieht doch schon ganz brauchbar aus.

Unser 24er Haibike, wegen dem ich mich hier ursprünglich mal angemeldet habe, ging heute nach Südwestthüringen und darf nun dort weiterrollen.

kc85


----------



## Zwerg291082 (6. März 2019)

Danke, so langsam wird mir die Zeit knapp.
Fahrradprüfung ist zwar erst in einem Monat, aber die Übungsstunden finden jetzt früher statt, als ursprünglich gedacht. Die starten schon nächsten Montag und der Kurze will natürlich sein neues Bike zeigen. 

Fahrradprüfung auf'm 20er wäre aber auch irgendwie doof


----------



## Biebertaler (7. März 2019)

Ich finde es fast schon wieder zu klein, arg lange wird er es aber nicht fahren.

Sieht aber schonmal ganz gut aus, so ähnlich hatte ich auch mal eins um- bzw. aufgebaut.
Kannst ja mal in meinem Album gucken, da sind ein paar Bilder


----------



## Zwerg291082 (7. März 2019)

So, erstmal fertig



Der passende grüne Spiderman-Sattel ist verliehen, bekomme ich morgen zurück.

Das Cockpit




Kurbel ist jetzt doch die von Kania geworden mit rotem NW-Kettenblatt. Schaltung ist SRAM X5, hat sich mein Kurzer so gewünscht.
Den gebrauchten LRS hab ich noch nicht repariert, statt dessen ist jetzt einer von Frog verbaut. Da hat mir jetzt am Ende die Zeit für gefehlt.
China-Sattelstütze aus Carbon, Lenker (600mm, kürzen darf ich nicht) und der Vorbau (32mm) sind günstige Teile von Amazon. Leichter als die Originalteile, aber immernoch zu schwer.
Zur Zeit komme ich auf etwa 9,8kg, da geht noch was.

Edit: Natürlich hat der junge Mann auch schon eine Probefahrt gemacht, passt alles sehr gut. Wir hoffen auf besseres Wetter.


----------



## kc85 (7. März 2019)

Bis auf die Farbe vom Kettenblatt (da hätte ich blau genommen) gefällt mir das Ergebnis gut. Aber Hauptsache der neues Besitzer ist glücklich. 

kc85


----------



## Zwerg291082 (7. März 2019)

Blau hätte erst aus China eingeflogen werden müssen und Sohn wollte rot.
Vielleicht bestell ich noch ein blaues dazu, so ein Kettenblatt kann man ja immer mal brauchen

Blaues Kettenblatt mit roten Schrauben vielleicht


----------



## kc85 (7. März 2019)

Ich nehme immer NW-Kettenblätter von RaceTi aus UK. Die gibts über Ebay und sind i.d.R. per Luftpost in 3 Tagen da.

kc85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbomensch (8. März 2019)

kc85 schrieb:


> Ich nehme immer NW-Kettenblätter von RaceTi aus UK. Die gibts über Ebay und sind i.d.R. per Luftpost in 3 Tagen da.
> 
> kc85



aktuell haut rczbikeshop.de viele schöne, bunte Race Face NW Kettenblätter (Race Face hat NW ja schienbar erfunden) zu guten Preisen raus.. hab da selbst letzte Woche bestellt und wurde zügig geliefert


----------



## Zwerg291082 (9. März 2019)

Jetzt ist auch der grüne Sattel drauf.

Mit rotem Kettenblatt und silbernen Schrauben



 

Mit blauem Kettenblatt und roten Schrauben


----------



## kc85 (9. März 2019)

Also mich spricht Version 2 deutlich mehr an. 

kc85


----------



## Zwerg291082 (9. März 2019)

kc85 schrieb:


> Also mich spricht Version 2 deutlich mehr an.
> 
> kc85



Mir auch. Jetzt weiß ich auch, was mich vorher gestört hat. Sohn hat sich aber sehr auf das rote eingeschossen


----------



## Zwerg291082 (17. Juni 2019)

Durch Zufall bin ich heute über ein 24er Puky für fast geschenkt gestolpert. Also gibt es jetzt doch eine Schulwegmöhre, allerdings hat das Ding nicht nur die üblichen 3-4kg Übergewicht. Die Waage pendelte irgendwo zwischen 16 und 17kg. Gepäckträger, Ständer und Nabendynamo haben ordentlich Gewicht. Die Schwalbe Landcruiser sind auch echte Schwergewichte.
Einen leichten RocketRon hab ich noch. die Kurbel ist zwar zu lang, hat aber anscheinend einen 104er Lochkreis. Dann kann der Umwerfer in die Tonne. Und der Ständer fliegt gleich hinterher.

Mal sehen was noch geht, viel werde ich hier sicher nicht investieren. Aber es soll sich vernünftig fahren lassen. Und ohne basteln macht das ja keinen Spaß


----------



## kreisbremser (17. Juni 2019)

halt uns auf dem laufenden, wenn du möchtest. ich bastle auch gerade noch an einem alten 24er rum. warte gerade auf einen china carbonlenker um das gewicht dramatisch zu reduzieren .
zuvor war eine fiese schwere stahlkurbel verbaut, die ebenfalls durch eine gekürzte chinesische alukurbel getauscht wurde. aheadadapter und neue kette , dann bin ich fertig. gepäckträger und seitenständer sollten auf wunsch bleiben. blüschtiere sollen wohl mit auf große fahrt


----------



## Zwerg291082 (17. Juni 2019)

Ich muss mir das morgen alles mal genau angucken.
Ein paar Teile liegen mittlerweile auch in der Restekiste, da wird sich schon was passendes finden. Was mir gar nicht gefällt, ist der Vorbau, aber da hab ich keinen brauchbaren Ersatz.
Bei der Kurbel bin ich mir noch nicht sicher. Ich hab noch eine 140er von Kubikes hier liegen, war ein Fehlkauf fürs Cube. Alternativ könnte ich die auch verkaufen und auf die Puky-Kurbel ein NW-Kettenblatt drauf schrauben.
Der 8-fach Drehgriff funktioniert sogar noch erstaunlich gut, ich denke der kann bleiben. Züge müssen natürlich einmal komplett neu, Bremsschuhe auch. Reifen muss ich mal überlegen, was am sinnvollsten ist. Der RocketRon ist eigentlich zu gut dafür. Vielleicht ein Paar BlackJack, die sind auch etwas schmaler
Der Gepäckträger muss bleiben, da wird die Sporttasche drauf transportiert.

Ich bin mal gespannt, was so diverse Einzelteile wiegen. Verglichen mit dem aktuellen Crusader-Modell ist das hier echt mies. Das Aktuelle kommt komplett verkehrssicher, mit Schutzblechen und Gepäckträger 12 oder 12,5kg.

Jedenfalls bin ich jetzt doch ganz froh, dass ich nicht das Cube mit Gepäckträger und Schutzblechen verunstalten muss. So ein Nabendynamo hat im Winter auch seine Vorteile


----------



## kreisbremser (17. Juni 2019)

das gewicht klingt schlimmer als es ist. mit so einem alltagsrad werden kaum berge erklommen. es wird allein aufgrund der vielen gänge sicher bequem bis zu schule und zurück reichen.


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (17. Juni 2019)

Nabend
da es ja ein Alltagsrad werden soll, könnte man ja wenn es nicht so bergig zugeht auf Singlespeed umbauen und als Reifen Big Apple verbauen, spart einiges an Gewicht um Gepäckträger und Nabendynamo zu kompensieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zwerg291082 (17. Juni 2019)

Dummerweise wohnen wir sozusagen oben auf'm Berg, ein paar Gänge sind da schon ganz gut.
(Edit: Google Maps sagt 40hm auf 1,5km, Dank neuer Straße aber gleichmäßig verteilt)
Aber versuchen könnten wir es mal, ein Singlespeed-Kit hab ich noch hier liegen.

Morgen mache ich erstmal Bestandsaufnahme


----------



## Kwietsch (18. Juni 2019)

Bei mir liegen noch ein neuer, unbenutzter 8fach Revoshifter von Shimano und ein Ghostvorbau gebraucht aber ok und unter 120g in 70mm Länge rum, die ich nicht brauche.
Nur als kurze Info, falls was fehlt. Scheint auf dem Bild aber kein Ahead zu sein, richtig?


----------



## Zwerg291082 (18. Juni 2019)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Bei mir liegen noch ein neuer, unbenutzter 8fach Revoshifter von Shimano und ein Ghostvorbau gebraucht aber ok und unter 120g in 70mm Länge rum, die ich nicht brauche.
> Nur als kurze Info, falls was fehlt. Scheint auf dem Bild aber kein Ahead zu sein, richtig?



Der Schaltgriff funktioniert, außerdem ist ein SRAM-Schaltwerk verbaut. Der Vorbau bleibt auch, ist kein A-Head.

Bestandsaufnahme:
Eigentlich ist die Kiste Schrott, wenn man es genau nimmt. Da die Möhre aber bei Wind und Wetter, Sommer wie Winter gefahren und draussen abgestellt wird, nehme ich es hier nicht genau. 

Das Hinterrad hatte schon sehr viel Kettenkontakt, läuft aber gerade. Also wird es gefahren, bis es endgültig kaputt ist. 
(Allerdings gibt es bei Taylor Wheels gerade ein deutlich leichteres für 25€, da muss ich mal überlegen)

Das Tretlager hört sich auch an, als ob da kein Fett mehr drin ist, dreht aber noch  leicht. Bis zum nächsten Frühjahr sollte auch das noch halten, dann ist es wahrscheinlich vom Streusalz aufgefressen. Sobald mal wieder irgendwo das passende Neco-Lager im Angebot ist, wird aber Ersatz besorgt. Manchmal gibt es die bei Amazon unter 10€.

Der Lenker hat über 400g gewogen, ich hatte noch einen gekürzten Ritchey hier liegen, der wiegt etwa 200g.

Bremshebel hab ich auch noch zwei etwas leichtere gefunden.

Bei Sattel und Sattelstütze konnte ich mit vorhandenen Teilen 200g sparen.

Die Kurbel ist eigentlich ganz ok, dafür haben die drei Kettenblätter stolze 270g gewogen. Ein NW-Kettenblatt sollte etwa 70-80g wiegen. 
Die Kurbel scheint lackiert zu sein, wir überlegen, ob wir da mit einer knalligen Farbe nochmal drüber duschen.

Die Pedale bringen ca. 400g auf die Waage, da gibt es auch ganz günstig leichtere.

Reifen muss ich mir noch überlegen, brauche ja welche für den Ganzjahreseinsatz, zwei Schläuche liegen noch hier. 

Am Ende hab ich vielleicht 2-2,5kg gespart.

Wichtig ist, dass der NaDy und die Lampen funktionieren.


----------



## Zwerg291082 (5. Oktober 2019)

Fertig!

Viel hab ich nicht gemacht. Neue Züge und Hüllen, NW-Kettenblatt, neue Griffe, neue Bremsklötze und die Kurbel orange geduscht.
Hinten ist ein Rocket Ron drauf, vorne ein billiger Smart Sam.
Es rollt ganz ordentlich, hat Licht, Gepäckträger und Schutzbleche, also alles was man für den Schulweg braucht.
(Speichenreflektoren muss ich noch besorgen)

Die Möhre ist ordentlich schwer, gewogen hab ich es nicht


----------



## Deleted 149952 (5. Oktober 2019)

Ist doch ganz o.k., aber das Licht


----------



## Zwerg291082 (5. Oktober 2019)

Was ist mit dem Licht? Vorne und Hinten ist ne Lampe, Strom kommt vom Nabendynamo.
Das ist ja schließlich die Schulmöhre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 149952 (5. Oktober 2019)

Schulmöhre ist ja schon klar - daß der Nachwuchs auch gesehen wird,
wenn nicht zu viele Lichtquellen stören, auch eher wahrscheinlich.
Ob der Fahrer/die Fahrerin damit selbst etwas sieht???

Unabhängig davon wären sicher viele Schüler/-innen froh so ein nettes Teil zu haben.


----------



## Zwerg291082 (5. Oktober 2019)

Ach so, das meinst du. Er muss hauptsächlich gesehen werden, der Schulweg ist sehr gut beleuchtet. (Das hat StraßenNRW mal wirklich gut gemacht.)
Wenn es wirklich nicht reicht, kommt ein besserer Scheinwerfer dran, ist ja schnell besorgt.


----------



## Ballverteiler (20. April 2020)

Zwerg291082 schrieb:


> Endlich kann es hier mal weiter gehen und schon tauchen reichlich Probleme auf. War ja klar
> 
> Erstmal die gute Nachricht, der Rahmen hat mittlerweile eine matt schwarze Gabel bekommen.
> Anhang anzeigen 829419
> ...


----------



## Ballverteiler (20. April 2020)

Zwerg291082 schrieb:


> Endlich kann es hier mal weiter gehen und schon tauchen reichlich Probleme auf. War ja klar
> 
> Erstmal die gute Nachricht, der Rahmen hat mittlerweile eine matt schwarze Gabel bekommen.
> Anhang anzeigen 829419
> ...


Schick, 
Für welche Gabel hast du dich denn nun entschieden. 
Mir ist auch ein zr kid zugelaufen wo auch Gabel und Antrieb getauscht werden soll.
Favorisiere derzeit die von fernweg, gibt es aber nir in weiss und blau.
Besten Dank


----------



## Zwerg291082 (20. April 2020)

Für das Cube hab ich die schwarze Gabel von Kubikes genommen, das Puky (die Schulmöhre) hatte schon eine starre Gabel


----------



## Ballverteiler (20. April 2020)

Danke!


----------



## HaSeEl (20. Mai 2020)

Zwerg291082 schrieb:


> Endlich kann es hier mal weiter gehen und schon tauchen reichlich Probleme auf. War ja klar
> 
> Erstmal die gute Nachricht, der Rahmen hat mittlerweile eine matt schwarze Gabel bekommen.
> Anhang anzeigen 829419
> ...


...die Rocket Ron in 2.1 wollte ich eigentlich auch drauf machen habe den gleichen Rahmen. Schleift der Reifen am Rahmen oder was meinst du mit zu breit?
Was für eine breite hast du letztendlich drauf gezogen?


----------



## Zwerg291082 (21. Mai 2020)

Ja, der Rocket Ron war zu breit, der streift bei mir den Rahmen. Hab jetzt einen Moe Joe genommen, ich glaub 1,85. Wenn ich dran denke, mache ich morgen mal ein Foto


----------

